# spartan machines



## Lsierra707 (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm currently looking to buy a spartan 300 and spartan 1065 if anyone has one of these for sale, located in northern California


----------



## KCJAKE (Jun 17, 2011)

Check your pm box


----------

